# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Ik wil zwanger worden

## carmenmartijn

hoi allemaal ,

ik heb een vraagje ik ga 7juli mijn mirenaspiraal laten verwijderen ivm nog een kinderwens,
nu was mijn vraag ik heb mijn spiraal nu 8maanden en ben al die tijd gewoon normaal ongesteld geweest. weet iemand die hier ook ervaring mee heeft hoelang het ongeveer duurt voordat ik zwanger kan zijn,bij mij eerste kindje was ik aan de pil en was 3maanden gestopt en toen was ik zwanger en dat na 2 en een half jaar de pil geslikt te hebben
hoop dat jullie me kunnen helpen

groetjes carmen

----------

